# Record Padding



## Bphagan (Jul 23, 2010)

One thing I was hoping Tivo would implement is a little better padding support.
Not as much of a problem with 6 tuners now, but with 4 tuners it was an issue.

What I would like to see is if 2 shows back to back on the same channel are set to record and you have a 1 minute pre and post show padding, it will use 2 tuners during the overlap period. 

Tivo should be able to use one channel and save the pre/post overlap to both recordings.
This would mean the 2 minutes of show 1 would be the same as the first 2 minutes of show 2. 
Then you only use 1 tuner. 

Also, I would like to have an option to drop the padding from a recording if all tuners are used instead of using priority to handle overlap.
I would much rather record the entire time slot and not the padding than miss the first minute of a show due to priority when the padding isn't always necessary.

Another scenario is I add 1 hr padding to Amazing Race and Mentalist due to CBS football overruns when they show a game at 4pm (east coast). 
On Sundays where there isn't a late game, I would like to remove/reduce the padding since it won't be necessary to record and waste space. 
Is it possible to change individual record settings for a Season Pass?

I hope I was clear in my descriptions.

bdog


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

1) might be coming soon
2) turn on overlap protection
3) yes


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

I would like to be able to use padding for shortening recordings. Lots of news shows in the morning are 4 hours long, but they repeat the same news every 30 mins or so. 

I'd like to set padding to stop recording 'x hours early'


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Use a manual recording


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SugarBowl said:


> I would like to be able to use padding for shortening recordings. Lots of news shows in the morning are 4 hours long, but they repeat the same news every 30 mins or so.
> 
> I'd like to set padding to stop recording 'x hours early'


Just set the SP to only keep one or two episodes. When I switched from two Elites with 4TB of storage to a Roamio Pro with only 3TB of storage, I had to make a change to all of my news SPs. Instead of keeping five episodes I now only keep two, Otherwise my storage will get over 95% full. By making the change I can keep it down in the low 80's and not have to worry about marking certain shows to keep so they won't get deleted.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bphagan said:


> One thing I was hoping Tivo would implement is a little better padding support.
> Not as much of a problem with 6 tuners now, but with 4 tuners it was an issue.
> 
> What I would like to see is if 2 shows back to back on the same channel are set to record and you have a 1 minute pre and post show padding, it will use 2 tuners during the overlap period.
> ...


What you've got is the "apparently no one at TiVo ever watched 60 Minutes on the East Coast" blues.

If they'd let you schedule stuff to start late or early and end late or early and still retain the label of the show you're actually recording, it would help.


----------



## alauppe (Jun 24, 2006)

couldn't agree more...


----------

